
Ask HN: What are the best books on health and diet tailored towards students? - throwAwaaayacc
I&#x27;m still in college and only have enough money to get by (exaggerating a bit here), and I&#x27;d like to improve my diet. 
There seems to be plenty of books covering this topic. Yet it also seems to me that most of them aren&#x27;t tailored towards people with a limited budget and&#x2F;or are strict on what you should or shouldn&#x27;t eat (for example gluten free diets etc). So I&#x27;d like to ask people here to give me some good suggestions, thanks in advance.
======
hackermailman
An interesting book was this geneticist's book 'The Diet Myth'
[http://www.tim-spector.co.uk/](http://www.tim-spector.co.uk/) which is a
critical look at nutrition myths such as fish oil supplements though it has
low signal to noise ratio, way too many personal stories.

Maybe look at university department pages to see what kind of research they're
publishing, or look at at their course offering to read the same material such
as: [https://online.usc.edu/programs/master-of-science-in-
nutriti...](https://online.usc.edu/programs/master-of-science-in-nutrition-
healthspan-and-longevity-ms/) they're using the book 'Gropper. Advanced
Nutrition & Human Metabolism 7th ed' in some of the courses.

For cheap food I buy shares in a community supported agriculture (CSA) program
that delivers food weekly through the season.

------
throwaway8879
I just finished reading 'The Obesity Code', 'The Diabetes Code' and 'A
Complete Guide to Fasting' by Dr. Jason Fung. I'm on my third week of
intermittent-fasting + keto and those books have been full of insights.

------
SamReidHughes
Reading sounds very smart, don't do it. My advice is to start working out. Not
running -- weight lifting or body weight workouts. Find a program and worry
solely about following its instructions.

You'll learn quickly about how diet affects your performance and recovery
time. And then you'll understand how the food you eat affects your body.

------
mhkool
"Eat Fat Get Thin" by Dr Mark Hyman. The book explains what you need to do get
in shape and how to stay in shape. caveat: to be healthy you most likely need
to change your lifestyle. Many do not want to change their lifestyle and
consequently stay unhealthy.

------
dontJudge
Don't need a book. Only need 3 sentences.

\--Avoid sugary drinks.

\--Avoid desert foods like cake, donuts, etc.

\--Don't over eat.

Good 2 go 4 life.

~~~
gt2
Forgot to add drink lots of water and get exercise.

